# Advice on reel for CCP 12' 3-7oz.



## abass105

My brother plans to do more fishing with me this year which I am looking forward to. The only set back is he is more of a spinning reel guy than conventional. I have decided to purchase 2 of the CCP 12' 3-7 rods in spinning but I am not certain what reel to go with it. I primarily use the CCP 13' 3-6 paired with the Akios 656 CTM reel. I have a couple of Penn SSV4500 and was thinking of just going up to the 5500 or 6500 but not sure how they would balance on the rod. Living in Atlanta it is difficult to put my hands on any decent surf gear. So if anyone has any experience with the CCP 12' 3-7 in a spinning set up, feel free to offer suggestions about the reel you would recommend. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RobVB

Check out the Shimano Spheros. I use the 8000 size with my CPS 12'. The reel has high quality gearing and is sealed. I like not having to worry about sand, splashes and the occasional dunking. 

See Alan Hawk's review... 

P.S. I'm a reformed Penn SSV enthusiasts


----------



## abass105

Has anyone paired an Akios Scora 80 with the CCP 12' 3-7? From the specs on the reel it seems like it might fit the bill. The majority of the fishing will be for table fish using 3-5 ounces in weight. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jameswebstersc

I have an Akios 80 and i use it on the ccp 4-8 rod. you can get 350 yards of 50lb braid on it. The drag system is smooth and one click of the drag will make a huge difference unlike other products that you have to crank a lot. as for casting, it is the best spinning reel i have ever used.


----------



## Tommy

abass105 said:


> Has anyone paired an Akios Scora 80 with the CCP 12' 3-7? From the specs on the reel it seems like it might fit the bill. The majority of the fishing will be for table fish using 3-5 ounces in weight. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


The Scora 80 works well with the CPS 12' 3-7. Great reel and a bargain for the price.

The only trouble is the reel foot is slightly too big for the reel seat on the 12' 3-7. If you want to purchase a Scora 80 specifically for the CPS 12' 3-7, let me know and I will have the foot reworked slightly for a perfect fit!

Tommy


----------



## abass105

Tommy said:


> The Scora 80 works well with the CPS 12' 3-7. Great reel and a bargain for the price.
> 
> The only trouble is the reel foot is slightly too big for the reel seat on the 12' 3-7. If you want to purchase a Scora 80 specifically for the CPS 12' 3-7, let me know and I will have the foot reworked slightly for a perfect fit!
> 
> Tommy


Tommy, thanks for the reply. I was hoping you would chime in. So if you have foot reworked, does that mean the reel can only be used on the CCP 12' 3-7 rod?


----------



## Tommy

abass105 said:


> Tommy, thanks for the reply. I was hoping you would chime in. So if you have foot reworked, does that mean the reel can only be used on the CCP 12' 3-7 rod?


No, the reworked foot would just slightly reduce the overall length of the foot. It would actually allow use in more rods that have a slightly smaller reel seat.

Tommy


----------



## abass105

Thanks again Tommy. I appreciate the information you have provided. I will be in touch. If the combination of the 12' 3-7 and Scora 80 is anything like the 13' 3-6 and 656CTM I will be very pleased.


----------



## Tommy

abass105 said:


> Thanks again Tommy. I appreciate the information you have provided. I will be in touch. If the combination of the 12' 3-7 and Scora 80 is anything like the 13' 3-6 and 656CTM I will be very pleased.


It is a great combination. The 12' 3-7 is a more moderate action rod. A little easier to cast and a bit lighter than the 13' 3-6. Does give up a little distance but is a pleasure to fish.

Tommy


----------

